# Made in America Home!



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/busines...hardware-stores-made-in-america-26920308.html

Right here in my very own, Bozeman, MT!


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i seen that on the news tonight.........you doing the drywall ?? i would be knocking on the door 1st thing in the morning....


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Made in America sure... After the USA ****ed Canada over on the softwood lumber wars and now we are a banana republic to the USA. We are sending our raw logs from British Columbia to manufacturers south of the border. We really took it up the ass on this one and several mills and jobs dissapeared up here to create your "made in America" image.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Made in America sure... After the USA ****ed Canada over on the softwood lumber wars and now we are a banana republic to the USA. We are sending our raw logs from British Columbia to manufacturers south of the border. We really took it up the ass on this one and several mills and jobs dissapeared up here to create your "made in America" image.


 
This country feels the same way about mexico. I think nations should keep to themselves. Good fences make good neighbors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> This country feels the same way about mexico. I think nations should keep to themselves. Good fences make good neighbors.:thumbsup:


Don't know if we need fences, but each country should mind their own affairs and not run roughshod over other sovereign nations. 

The ****in Zionist Jews, 5th largest nuclear state are putting fences in Palestine though and getting away with it after stealing the Palestinians land. All with the go ahead from good ol' US of A. 

Terrorism is a two way street so if you cant take it you should not dish it out.

Putting a fence along the Mexican (or Canadian) border is no answer. Besides, the Texans like to have their slaves coming across that border.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry for all the ranting, but I think it is important for the citizens of the US of A to understand that they are the cause with their foreign policies of much of the hatred directed towards them. When 911 happened, assuming it wasn't an inside job it goes to show that if you push people around long enough and hard enough they will get back at you. We labelled them terrorists, but who was terrorizing them first? The great irony is that with all the tightened security, who is living in the free world now?

Unfortunately that has affected my own freedom in a neighbouring country because of the greed of the US Industrial/Military complex.

I dont hate any of the drywallers in the USA, but Jesus H. Christ man, grab a brain and stop believing all the crap your media feeds you on how great you are in doing good things around the world. I think the 1% are winning.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Sorry for all the ranting, but I think it is important for the citizens of the US of A to understand that they are the cause with their foreign policies of much of the hatred directed towards them. When 911 happened, assuming it wasn't an inside job it goes to show that if you push people around long enough and hard enough they will get back at you. We labelled them terrorists, but who was terrorizing them first? The great irony is that with all the tightened security, who is living in the free world now?
> 
> Unfortunately that has affected my own freedom in a neighbouring country because of the greed of the US Industrial/Military complex.
> 
> I dont hate any of the drywallers in the USA, but Jesus H. Christ man, grab a brain and stop believing all the crap your media feeds you on how great you are in doing good things around the world. I think the 1% are winning.


 

Just how did the USA push the terrorists around??? Did someone here tell them to take a shower or that men should not have sex with eachother? Muslim are dangerous killers and should be neutralized.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> Just how did the USA push the terrorists around??? Did someone here tell them to take a shower or that men should not have sex with eachother? Muslim are dangerous killers and should be neutralized.


I dont think you get it. THE USA ARE THE TERRORISTS!

Your last statement tells it all. How many USA citizens have been brainwashed into thinking like that? 

Oh, did you find those weapons of mass destruction yet?? There are several in the State of Isreal - go get em!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> I dont think you get it. THE USA ARE THE TERRORISTS!
> 
> Your last statement tells it all. How many USA citizens have been brainwashed into thinking like that?
> 
> Oh, did you find those weapons of mass destruction yet?? There are several in the State of Isreal - go get em!


 I have to agree,we need to stay out of other countries business...and there resources


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm going with my buddy TJ on this one.
*"The spirit of monarchy is war and enlargement of domain: peace and moderation are the spirit of a republic." --Thomas Jefferson"*

Ignorance is bliss for some people though I guess.
My brother is a half white/half Mexican man who made the terrible choice to serve in the Navy because a girl he was dating at the time told him it was a good idea. He married an Indonesian and has since converted to Islam.
If you want to kill Muslims/Towelheads to make the world a better place then you also have to kill Catholics, Mormons, Atheists, Buddhists, JW's, Lutherans, Baptists, Scientists, Hinduism, and Christians.
If you are the type of person who thinks someone else is your enemy, then their plan is working and you're playing right along.

America was founded as a Constitutional Republic, we are an open and inviting country that was founded on peace, not war. The last war that we fought pertaining to our own personal freedom was 1848, The Mexican-American War. Every war after that has been a direct attack on another country in order to gain something for ourselves.

WAKE THE EFF UP PEOPLE!
You're free thinking neighbor is your neighbor, not your enemy.
If you choose to limit the rights of others, you are choosing to limit your own rights.
*"What the human race is suffering from is mass hypnosis. We are being hypnotized by people like this: newsreaders, politicians, teachers, lecturers. We are in a country and in a world that is being run by unbelievably sick people. The chasm between what we're told is going on and what is really going on is absolutely enormous."*


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> I dont think you get it. THE USA ARE THE TERRORISTS!
> 
> Your last statement tells it all. How many USA citizens have been brainwashed into thinking like that?
> 
> Oh, did you find those weapons of mass destruction yet?? There are several in the State of Isreal - go get em!


 

The USA is not a terrorist nation. We are the only nation that really matters. I have no problem with us going into Iraq if for no other reason than Hussein violated the agreements made to end the first war there. I wouldn't have a problem if we only bombed the place because he was a dictater with a stupid hat. We could have stayed home. The only problem I have with Iraq and Aghganistan is that we have been there for nearly 10 years. We should have done what needed done and been out in a year or less. The problem is that the military industrial complex needs a long enbtrenched war going on all the time to feed the rich corporations.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Checkers said:


> I'm going with my buddy TJ on this one.
> *"The spirit of monarchy is war and enlargement of domain: peace and moderation are the spirit of a republic." --Thomas Jefferson"*
> 
> Ignorance is bliss for some people though I guess.
> ...


 

Bullcrap! Ever hear of Pearl Harbor???? What about what we did for England and France??? Put down the Montana stick, leave the sheep alone, and learn some history.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> Bullcrap! Ever hear of Pearl Harbor???? What about what we did for England and France??? Put down the Montana stick, leave the sheep alone, and learn some history.


Dont know how well you REALLY know your history but Pearl Harbour was allowed to happen to bring the Americans into the war, which at the time did not have public support at home. With Pearl Harbour they got it.

What America did for England and France was all to benefit the American corporations that were selling supplies to both sides of the war. It was strictly for profit. They had the lend/lease program, basically extortion to a desperate England. This is where the USA gained some major wealth at a cost to the allied forces that were at their knees begging for help. The USA saw a business opportunity and were the "johnny come lately" in the second world war, leaving Australia, New Zealand, Newfoundland and Canada to supply cannon fodder while they took all the glory towards the closing years of the war. They shot lots of shells and rockets off to make the American suppliers of ammunition rich, and continue to do so. My father, a veteran from WW 2 for Canada always cringed when he watched any American made movies about the Americans participation in the war and set me strait on how it really was on the USA involvement.

When France didn't want to vote your way with the USA attack on Iraq you labelled them as cowards. Dont forget who put the Statue of Liberty on your shores, France did. I am proud of Canada for not entering that illegal occupation to steal the OIL. We followed the decision of the United Nations while you guys defied it and went in there anyways, killing woman and children and innocent people all to get at the OIL. Shame on you bunch of TERRORISTS !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

oooo


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

What he said. 




Mudshark said:


> Dont know how well you REALLY know your history but Pearl Harbour was allowed to happen to bring the Americans into the war, which at the time did not have public support at home. With Pearl Harbour they got it.
> 
> What America did for England and France was all to benefit the American corporations that were selling supplies to both sides of the war. It was strictly for profit. They had the lend/lease program, basically extortion to a desperate England. This is where the USA gained some major wealth at a cost to the allied forces that were at their knees begging for help. The USA saw a business opportunity and were the "johnny come lately" in the second world war, leaving Australia, New Zealand, Newfoundland and Canada to supply cannon fodder while they took all the glory towards the closing years of the war. They shot lots of shells and rockets off to make the American suppliers of ammunition rich, and continue to do so. My father, a veteran from WW 2 for Canada always cringed when he watched any American made movies about the Americans participation in the war and set me strait on how it really was on the USA involvement.
> 
> When France didn't want to vote your way with the USA attack on Iraq you labelled them as cowards. Dont forget who put the Statue of Liberty on your shores, France did. I am proud of Canada for not entering that illegal occupation to steal the OIL. We followed the decision of the United Nations while you guys defied it and went in there anyways, killing woman and children and innocent people all to get at the OIL. Shame on you bunch of TERRORISTS !!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> The USA is not a terrorist nation. We are the only nation that really matters. I have no problem with us going into Iraq if for no other reason than Hussein violated the agreements made to end the first war there. I wouldn't have a problem if we only bombed the place because he was a dictater with a stupid hat. We could have stayed home. The only problem I have with Iraq and Aghganistan is that we have been there for nearly 10 years. We should have done what needed done and been out in a year or less. The problem is that the military industrial complex needs a long enbtrenched war going on all the time to feed the rich corporations.


 get a clue dude.Read what you posted.We will never know the truth....thats the part I cant stand. Being lied to. I have had the pleasure to do work for the ELITE and alot of Government and State jobs. Money is just a tool of classification to them. Wasteful as all hell. We the people need to be greener?? are u ing serious?? Its a game:yes:. Does anyone really know what Thanksgiving represents? War


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> The USA is not a terrorist nation. We are the only nation that really matters. I have no problem with us going into Iraq if for no other reason than Hussein violated the agreements made to end the first war there. I wouldn't have a problem if we only bombed the place because he was a dictater with a stupid hat. We could have stayed home. The only problem I have with Iraq and Aghganistan is that we have been there for nearly 10 years. We should have done what needed done and been out in a year or less. The problem is that the military industrial complex needs a long enbtrenched war going on all the time to feed the rich corporations.


:laughing:.....................:mellow:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Name this tool !


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Name this tool !


It appears to be a Drywall Master Bone Head 3" angle head. (hand finishers should have their own website).


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It appears to be a Drywall Master Bone Head 3" angle head. (hand finishers should have their own website).


 Really????? I thought it was something made in Iran or one of them towelheaded countrys that NO-ONE wants to live in,,, possibly used to bomb women and children at a roadside cafe.

Who'd a thunkit???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Name this tool !


I think mudshark Is calling someone a angle head.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Dont know how well you REALLY know your history but Pearl Harbour was allowed to happen to bring the Americans into the war, which at the time did not have public support at home. With Pearl Harbour they got it.
> 
> What America did for England and France was all to benefit the American corporations that were selling supplies to both sides of the war. It was strictly for profit. They had the lend/lease program, basically extortion to a desperate England. This is where the USA gained some major wealth at a cost to the allied forces that were at their knees begging for help. The USA saw a business opportunity and were the "johnny come lately" in the second world war, leaving Australia, New Zealand, Newfoundland and Canada to supply cannon fodder while they took all the glory towards the closing years of the war. They shot lots of shells and rockets off to make the American suppliers of ammunition rich, and continue to do so. My father, a veteran from WW 2 for Canada always cringed when he watched any American made movies about the Americans participation in the war and set me strait on how it really was on the USA involvement.
> 
> When France didn't want to vote your way with the USA attack on Iraq you labelled them as cowards. Dont forget who put the Statue of Liberty on your shores, France did. I am proud of Canada for not entering that illegal occupation to steal the OIL. We followed the decision of the United Nations while you guys defied it and went in there anyways, killing woman and children and innocent people all to get at the OIL. Shame on you bunch of TERRORISTS !!!


 

I don't think I've ever seen more lies and bu77sh1t packed into 3 paragraphs in my entire life. You're Canadian, so it don't mean nothing. Canada is America's attic. It just has a bunch of useless junk we'll never use.




Canada:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you a taper CatD7 ?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> Are you a taper CatD7 ?


 
Hang, tape, and texture. I also do general remodeling. Hell, these days, I do what I gotta do to make a buck!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Hang, tape, and texture. I also do general remodeling. Hell, these days, I do what I gotta do to make a buck!


Well then you have to have respect for the Canadians ....Hell every other one is a drywall man. I have a French/Canadian Uncle in his 70s that can still run circles around me...


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> Well then you have to have respect for the Canadians ....Hell every other one is a drywall man. I have a French/Canadian Uncle in his 70s that can still run circles around me...


 
There is no point to Canada. They are useless socialists.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dwt:d:d


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here we go again.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/want-start-drywall-business-2003/index6/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> There is no point to Canada. They are useless socialists.


Post a picture of your self Catd7, I have never seen what a spineless person looks like:blink:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Post a picture of your self Catd7, I have never seen what a spineless person looks like:blink:


 


You are canadian, you don't tell me what to do, toadstool.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Post a picture of your self Catd7, I have never seen what a spineless person looks like:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> There is no point to Canada. They are useless socialists.


bow to your next master
















http://www.themarknews.com/articles/1654-canada-as-superpower

Oh, don't forget to thank Obama for cancelling the keystone pipeline, were going to the people who have all your money now http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.93c1b5af9b6cb71a17bf389563809eb2.671


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here we go again.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/want-start-drywall-business-2003/index6/


Ugh....I forgot that was him. Now I think I'm going to be sick for agreeing with him about something. Well, at least what I was agreeing about had nothing to do with racist ignorance.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Ugh....I forgot that was him. Now I think I'm going to be sick for agreeing with him about something. Well, at least what I was agreeing about had nothing to do with racist ignorance.


 
The Canadian race has terrible traits.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> The Canadian race has terrible traits.


Dude, you can't even call Americans or Canadians a true race of people. Is there a culture, yes, but a race:blink:

But you go ahead and tell me, I want a good laugh.

I like most people have not got a issue with yanks, some of their politics, sure, just like I'm sure others have issues with our politics too, which should be no surprise since were talking politicians.

I think you need to read a book or something, start with Dr Seuss, You need to be re-educated


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Don't know if we need fences, but each country should mind their own affairs and not run roughshod over other sovereign nations.
> 
> The ****in Zionist Jews, 5th largest nuclear state are putting fences in Palestine though and getting away with it after stealing the Palestinians land. All with the go ahead from good ol' US of A.
> 
> ...


 excuss me? did you saying stealing land? Back in the early 1900's the jews started buy the land at 20 times its value. Arabs wouldnt have sold to jews for less. nobody gave, now did jew steal any land. they are surrounded by a bunch of very jealous people.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Dude, you can't even call Americans or Canadians a true race of people. Is there a culture, yes, but a race:blink:
> 
> But you go ahead and tell me, I want a good laugh.
> 
> ...


start with platos republic.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder exactly how many guys in here keep up bogus accounts so they can start flame wars when they're bored.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm starting to wonder exactly how many guys in here keep up bogus accounts so they can start flame wars when they're bored.


Not me,,,,, I'm the same old jerk,,, day in and day out!!!:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

My friends and I will be wrapping up my ******* backyard missle silo by the end of the year. Most US citizens already got em' in their yards back in the 1990's


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> My friends and I will be wrapping up my ******* backyard missle silo by the end of the year. Most US citizens already got em' in their yards back in the 1990's


 Argueing with deekheads,,,,,, an exercise in futility...

A backyard silo,,,,, priceless !!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm starting to wonder exactly how many guys in here keep up bogus accounts so they can start flame wars when they're bored.


Ah Ha, so it's you stirring the pot with 2 accounts, that's why it was so easy for you to agree with yourself.:whistling2:

So what's a toadstool by the way:blink:, Is that a bad word in Montana or something:blink: Ive been called a lot of things before, but toadstool???, I don't get it


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ah Ha, so it's you stirring the pot with 2 accounts, that's why it was so easy for you to agree with yourself.:whistling2:
> 
> So what's a toadstool by the way:blink:, Is that a bad word in Montana or something:blink: Ive been called a lot of things before, but toadstool???, I don't get it


Nah, last time I had a flame account was in 2006, and then I abandoned it because it made me feel bad to be so nasty.

I was wondering about the toadstool thing myself....a toadstool is a mushroom, right? Maybe he was calling you a fungus? Definitely one of the more odd insults I've heard in a while.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Nah, last time I had a flame account was in 2006, and then I abandoned it because it made me feel bad to be so nasty.
> 
> I was wondering about the toadstool thing myself....a toadstool is a mushroom, right? Maybe he was calling you a fungus? Definitely one of the more odd insults I've heard in a while.


Spoken like a true American, admitting there guilt after there nastiness years later. Looking rosier Slim but still spoken like a true American [email protected]#er


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Spoken like a true American, admitting there guilt after there nastiness years later. Looking rosier Slim but still spoken like a true American [email protected]#er


I don't see why there's got to be some imaginary-line-country-boundary thrown into what is more of a human issue. I made a mistake, and I corrected my behavior based on my experience and my conscience.

Besides, as Americans we don't admit we're wrong, we just start more conflicts/disturbances to distract/redirect your attention elsewhere.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> The Canadian race has terrible traits.


 Your ancestors were probably 3 tanks of gas short of you being a canadian.
Anyways Canada has plenty of uses they gave us Shania Twain possibly the hottest country singer ever.:thumbup: They also gave us George ST. Pierre possibly the greatest mma fighter ever :boxing:. John Candy possibly the funniest actor of my childhood :laughing:. Pamela Anderson is Canadian Need I say anymore about her.:notworthy: And also Jim Carrey:lol:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

yes but on the flip side the did give us. Celine dion


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

gazman said:


> yes but on the flip side the did give us. Celine dion


 Hey that one celine song with the violins was beautiful.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> Spoken like a true American, admitting there guilt after there nastiness years later. Looking rosier Slim but still spoken like a true American [email protected]#er


 
See there,,,, you don't have to be American to be a total jerk!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> yes but on the flip side the did give us. Celine dion


Here you go Gazman, just for you, Celine Dion doing a AC DC song









I'd still do her:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Spoken like a true American, admitting there guilt after there nastiness years later. Looking rosier Slim but still spoken like a true American [email protected]#er


Now be a true Canadian mudstar, and say your sorry to Slim:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now be a true Canadian mudstar, and say your sorry to Slim:whistling2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ZSHulmerE


Priceless!!!!!!!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ah Ha, so it's you stirring the pot with 2 accounts, that's why it was so easy for you to agree with yourself.:whistling2:
> 
> So what's a toadstool by the way:blink:, Is that a bad word in Montana or something:blink: Ive been called a lot of things before, but toadstool???, I don't get it


 
Sometimes a toadstool is just a toadstool. Don't take me too seriously.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Scotland*

So while all this going on,what were the scottish up 2????:blink:
We were 2 busy shagg*n all ur ladys:thumbup::thumbup1:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> So while all this going on,what were the scottish up 2????:blink:
> We were 2 busy shagg*n all ur ladys:thumbup::thumbup1:


 
The Scotish like to bang Canadians in the bum.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> The Scotish like to bang Canadians in the bum.


that's because the Scottish have good taste, I prefer the Canadian ones too:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> yes but on the flip side the did give us. Celine dion


Sorry about that ! She slipped through a crack no mud could fill. Quebec ! :jester: :whistling2:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> that's because the Scottish have good taste, I prefer the Canadian ones too:whistling2:


 
THe nuns at school didn't wear panties like that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> THe nuns at school didn't wear panties like that.


No no no !!!!!!!:thumbup:

The question for you is, do the Scotsmen wear panties under their kilts:whistling2:


----------

